# Majestic FP Size



## omb76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I want to replace the standard nib on a full size Majestic with a two tone rhodium one from Meister Nibs and need to know if the Majestic is a #6.  

Also, has anyone ordered from this site?  Did you have a good experience and are the nibs high quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 13, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Hi, I want to replace the standard nib on a full size Majestic with a two tone rhodium one from Meister Nibs and need to know if the Majestic is a #6.
> 
> Also, has anyone ordered from this site?  Did you have a good experience and are the nibs high quality?
> 
> Thanks!



yes it is


----------



## omb76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave,
I have purchased fountain nibs from Brian Gray (Meister Nibs) a couple times and have been totally satisfied. I also met him at the International Pen show in Washington, DC several months ago and had him install and set a nib in a Jr. Gent for me. It works perfectly. I wouldn't hesitate ordering from him. He not only sells an excellent product but was recommended by several vendors at the pen show in Washington.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## omb76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation Bill!  I'll definitely place the order with him.


----------

